# The Official B8 S4 Member Gallery --- post your car here!



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This thread is so the B8 S4 forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their S4.

This is a gallery thread only, so there are a couple of ground rules to keep it from getting out of control:

1. ONLY post pictures of B8 S4's. 
2. ONLY post pictures of YOUR B8 S4.
3. Post a link to your intro/build thread so people can learn more (optional, of course! )
4. Please no comments or questions. Instead, PM the person who posted to ask them or post in their intro/build thread

Allso, if someones pictures are broken or no longer showing please alert a moderator to remove the post and let the user know they need to post new pictures. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

RobbyB413 - 2010 Prestige
Dedicated thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5935128-RobbyB413-s-2010-S4


----------



## ni4ni (Feb 26, 2001)

Stock.


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)




----------



## MrFunk (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Revlimiter (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive been lurking around this site for awhile as you may have seen in the other pics i have posted on here i purchased my Ibis White 2013 B8.5 S4 in march and have nothing but good things to say about it. My previous car was a 2008 VW GLI which was a great car also but night and day compared to my new S4. Anyway here's a few better pics of my car right after a fresh coat of Adam's Buttery Wax.


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## Uncle Wiggley (Jan 25, 2007)

My Moonlight Blue Metallic, on an overcast day.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

Here's my B8.5






Mike


----------



## saxonbrian (Apr 23, 2010)

picked this up a little over a week ago and had some pics taken last weekend!

so far i absolutely love it!

2011, dsg, nav, b&o, peelers, sports dif, caractere front, sides and spoiler

photographer : https://www.facebook.com/Photography.One






















and some carbon love


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

Just had the following goodies installed Wednesday. 

H&R OE Springs, Eurocode Sways and Endlinks, Eurocode Drivetrain Stabilizer and Eurocode short shifter.


----------



## FITZUNI (Aug 18, 2013)

2014 S4































bye 04 BMW X5 4.8is


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We have since sold the car, but feel free to get nostalgic with us, and check out the full AWE Tuning Project B8 S4 gallery, here.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

*my contribution*

Here is when I got it:









and few mods later










and now


----------



## MonSoonHell (Oct 8, 2013)

Current Summer Setup...





Previous Summer Setup..





Winter setup...



Video link of the DYNO..

click here

The rear end of the S4 was meant for 19x10s...



See sig below...and to see and read about my mods... click here


----------



## joeycrzy4u (Jan 14, 2010)

*2004.5 GLI for a B8.5 S4*

Went APR Stage 2+ on my GLI...can't wait to get in on the same action with my new girl, Scarlett.

Stock Stats:
Premium Plus
6-speed manual
Nappa Leather Package
Carbon Atlas Inlays
Bang Olufsen sound
Sports Diff
Nav


----------



## gejay (Sep 24, 2013)

My 2011


----------



## gejay (Sep 24, 2013)

Got Accuair B8sportkit and rotiforms through #becausebags


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pics of some of our past and recent project cars sitting on VMR V710 V708 and our new Flow-Formed V810


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Picked this up May 2012. '12 Stasis Challenge Ed.


----------



## chuthis (May 7, 2013)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sittin on VMR V710


----------



## gejay (Sep 24, 2013)

New bumper


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

2014 prestige package with black optic


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

2011 S4 - CPO - Deep Sea Blue - 6Spd - Nav - WeatherTech Mats (RocEuro intake ordered)


----------



## IBISDADDY (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hello everyone..................*









After many A4's and many A3's, and GTI's you get it, ...I put my big boy pants on.


----------



## audisteele (Oct 28, 2014)

New here... here is my S4

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg108/tiestosteele/Audi/S4snow5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S4snow5.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg108/tiestosteele/Audi/S4snow6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S4snow6.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg108/tiestosteele/Audi/S4snow3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S4snow3.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg108/tiestosteele/Audi/IMG_4960.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_4960.jpg"/></a>


----------



## NewbeeA4 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Audi S4 Exclusive (Nogaro Blue)*

After many years of driving multiple A4's with loving the platform and modding them, it was time to step up to the plate and expand to a S4. Recently I purchased a new 2014 Audi S4 Exclusive Nogaro Blue... All I can say is the car and package are a great combo. Here are some pics more to come when weather gets better.


----------



## yogibear458 (Nov 22, 2002)

*It's been years since I posted here....*


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

Bought my S4 back in July, so this post is only a few months late!

CPO car. Base of the base (I think the only option is Advanced Key). Glacier White. No Nav...I've seen very few S4's without it. 6 speed manual. All black interior; Alcantara insets (which I prefer to the leather imo). Sold my diesel Golf for this....no regrets yet! :beer:

No mods yet. That's saved for next year.

Sorry for the 2 phone pics. Promise to get better pics next year!


----------



## gejay (Sep 24, 2013)

Plasti dipped the wheels yesterday and drove around the rain today:


----------



## gejay (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## S4nicate (Jan 12, 2015)

*my b8*

heres my 2010 quartz grey metallic 
revo stage 1
h&r sports
reso delete


----------



## NewbeeA4 (Mar 27, 2006)

*My 2014 Audi S4 Nogaro Blue (Audi Exclusive)*

Here is my B8 

2014 Audi S4 Nogaro Blue 
(Audi Exclusive)

Hope you all like the pics, I absolutely love this car!


















































More info on my car link to Fourtitude: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-s4-nogaro-blue-special-edition-announced-usa/


----------



## xziler8 (Jan 14, 2016)

*How the heck do you get a fuel range of 420?*

I've never been able to see and fuel range over 325 -- albeit I have a 6M and do little highway driving....



FITZUNI said:


> 2014 S4


----------



## xziler8 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Love the color....*

Did you order with those rims or are they VMR? Is your car an auto or 6M??

A



NewbeeA4 said:


> Here is my B8
> 
> 2014 Audi S4 Nogaro Blue
> (Audi Exclusive)
> ...


----------



## xziler8 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Audi Rocks!*

This is my third Audi and first S model and manual...it's awesome and thirsty!

*2014 Glacier White S4 Prestige 6M - Black Optic*










Only wish it had the layered black/aluminum trim option!!


----------



## 5280s4 (Jun 15, 2017)

Have had it a few weeks now. Probably going to do sport springs, tint, sub, and maybe some splitters.








[/URL]


----------



## xziler8 (Jan 14, 2016)

VMRWheels said:


> Sittin on VMR V710


*What exhaust is this -- I love it!! Please PM details...*


----------



## xziler8 (Jan 14, 2016)

*2014 Glacier White S4 Prestige*


----------



## R8TDR (Nov 12, 2006)

Just picked up my 15 S4 last night! 40k miles, DSG, Daytona Gray Pearl, sports diff, black optic, B&O. I have plans... Muahahaha. :laugh:


----------

